# Can't find this jacket except at REI.



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

north face clooney thermoball | Sports Authority

Try here not sure if it's the same.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

http://camping.ojphillips.com/Detail_i988801

or here


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The North Face Men's Clooney Triclimate | Free Shipping

another


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems like a good many ppl do not have *any* Google-fu whatsoever. 
Mine sucks, but sum don't have any attol it wud seem.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Seems like a good many ppl do not have *any* Google-fu whatsoever.
> Mine sucks, but sum don't have any attol it wud seem.


Didn't you know, we have a different kind of google over here in Norway, one that actually finds what you are looking for...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Didn't you know, we have a different kind of google over here in Norway, one that actually finds what you are looking for...


:WTF:
How'd you get that? This is 'Murica! We're supposed to have the biggest n best of errthing!!!! :blink:

Gonna hasta call my congressman about this. 


:hairy:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

To be fair, only the ojphillips link is the one the OP is asking for - removable puffy "thermoball" liner jacket underneath the Clooney jacket that has breast pockets. Seems that Clooney Jacket is normally sold with a fleece liner instead. And that thermoball liner is usually sold with other jackets. 

And its true, google results do vary by country...


----------



## MadeInBrazil (Dec 17, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> To be fair, only the ojphillips link is the one the OP is asking for - removable puffy "thermoball" liner jacket underneath the Clooney jacket that has breast pockets. Seems that Clooney Jacket is normally sold with a fleece liner instead. And that thermoball liner is usually sold with other jackets.
> 
> And its true, google results do vary by country...


You have got that right, unfortunately I get a error when trying the sport autorithy website, the ojphillips link is funny because redirects me to REI website, and the third jacket is the same I found which is not it. 

Thanks for noticing what I'm looking for, and also for the guys that tried to find it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The North Face Men's Clooney Triclimate | Free Shipping

Can you see this one...?


----------

